
Automated image testing with Verified Pixel - ajdlinux
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/672464/770cc7c59e3203cf/
======
Houshalter
That's really interesting, but how many people submit pictures from recognized
cameras in jpeg format with no processing whatsoever? And especially if the
picture comes secondhand through social media or something.

~~~
reustle
I used to work inside the offices of the AP in NYC (not for the AP directly)
and saw plenty of journalists with big cameras on in and out of the newsroom
all the time. I can imagine it is quite a task to manage all of those photos,
along with all of their meta data. It might be to add this little layer of
verification in the middle to ensure that everything is authentic.

